# Bloated Days



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 22, 2010)

I would just like to start off by saying these days absolutely suck. Yesterday I felt so fat and it depressed me a little (the shitty rainy weather isn't helping either). Today, still a little crappy outside, but I have lost that water weight and feel better.

So, I was just curious, what people do to avoid these days, or do they just plainly happen. Do I get them because of my salt intake and lack enough water to flush it out? I was ovulating two days ago as well, that probably contributed a little. Gained about 3-4lbs on the scale, I am back to the 155 I was before I felt "fat". Is water weight always roughly 3-4 lbs, can it be more?

Any experiences, suggestions, comments are welcome


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

hi musclegirl, i have been told by my wife that your bodyweight can fluctuate by 4-5lbs at any given day. shes a nurse practioner. so i think she might know this one. but also get others opinion as its just her education talking, herself also. and i can fluctuate 5lbs in any given morning naked. but iam not a female. wait let me check.........nope thank god. lol. joke. but others might have a better opinion.


----------



## AmFitNow (Dec 8, 2010)

Bloating can make a person miserable.
I have found that good daily excercise has reduced bloating, and cramping for me. There were a few times I was sick for long spans, and I definately felt dire cramping and that bloating.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 8, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I would just like to start off by saying these days absolutely suck. Yesterday I felt so fat and it depressed me a little (the shitty rainy weather isn't helping either). Today, still a little crappy outside, but I have lost that water weight and feel better.
> 
> So, I was just curious, what people do to avoid these days, or do they just plainly happen. Do I get them because of my salt intake and lack enough water to flush it out? I was ovulating two days ago as well, that probably contributed a little. Gained about 3-4lbs on the scale, I am back to the 155 I was before I felt "fat". Is water weight always roughly 3-4 lbs, can it be more?
> 
> Any experiences, suggestions, comments are welcome



Just so you know, this isn't just a female problem.
I have certain spots on my body (mainly my chin) that one day looks nice and tight and the next 2 days looks flabby. I can go from a single chin to a double chin in the same day. 

Sodium is definitely a contributor to this, but it's table salt that is the worst compared to natural sea salts and other naturally occurring sodium.

Heavy carb days also cause me to bloat up, while proteins make me look tighter. I can make my scale go up as much as 7 pounds in 24 hours.

Water will help keep the bloat down but you also need to consume lots of potassium. Potassium will push sodium out of the cells, and sodium pushes potassium out of the cells. 

Another good trick is going into a sauna or steam room for 20 - 30 minutes and help you sweat out excess water. 

Also, sometimes workouts that release a lot of lactic acid (waste product) can cause water retention because the toxins must be diluted to reduce the damage done to your body.

And finally, staying "regular" with your.... ahem.. bowels will keep bloat down. When you get backed up, your body has to hold more water to keep the toxins being released in your BM's from being absorbed back into your body.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Built (Dec 8, 2010)

Progesterone cream. I cannot more highly recommend it. PMS: GONE!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Progesterone cream. I cannot more highly recommend it. PMS: GONE!


 


Thank you, Built!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Just so you know, this isn't just a female problem.
> I have certain spots on my body *(mainly my chin)* that one day looks nice and tight and the next 2 days looks flabby. I can go from a single chin to a double chin in the same day.
> 
> Sodium is definitely a contributor to this, but it's table salt that is the worst compared to natural sea salts and other naturally occurring sodium.
> ...


 
hey bro - i got an exercise for that and it really works. while sitting or standing, for some reason it seems better to be standing, lean your head all the way back, while looking straight up at the ceiling, purse your lips and make the motion like you're kissing the ceiling, hold for 3 seconds and repeat as many times as you can. i do this several times a day. ususlly while i'm taking a piss. you can feel it working the muscles under your chin and in your neck. it will tighten them up.

you will feel silly while doing it, but i promise it works.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 22, 2010)

I was wondering the progesterone cream that Built recommended, might it only be obtained by prescription,(USA) and if so why?  Might there be anyone that can suggest to me where I might be able to get it here online?  PM me if you'd feel more secure.

this is a feel good product that should be readily available, for all women that are are at PMS time!!!!  Maybe more should think about that!?!


----------



## Built (Dec 23, 2010)

Progesterone is a steroid hormone. It is available over the counter in the US. I get a script for it here in Canada.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 23, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I would just like to start off by saying these days absolutely suck. Yesterday I felt so fat and it depressed me a little (the shitty rainy weather isn't helping either). Today, still a little crappy outside, but I have lost that water weight and feel better.
> 
> So, I was just curious, what people do to avoid these days, or do they just plainly happen. Do I get them because of my salt intake and lack enough water to flush it out? I was ovulating two days ago as well, that probably contributed a little. Gained about 3-4lbs on the scale, I am back to the 155 I was before I felt "fat". Is water weight always roughly 3-4 lbs, can it be more?
> 
> Any experiences, suggestions, comments are welcome



Baby, I can help you, when this happens you need to come to NJ, and have lots of mad wild sex with me, you will sweat off your extra water weight and I know you will feel 100 % better when were finished !


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 23, 2010)

Built said:


> Progesterone is a steroid hormone. It is available over the counter in the US. I get a script for it here in Canada.


 

I checked a few days ago for this cream, as it seems like something that should be available for women, when they need it, but once again..."Steroids"Need prescriptions

P.S
I just called my pharmacy and they stated it is required a "prescription" and that not all pharmacy carry because of compound substances.  I went into this area some years ago.


----------



## Built (Dec 23, 2010)

Progesterone cream is sold in supplement stores in the US. I've seen it.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay, I'll try that store, because the darn walgreens said it is a special pharmacy.  Maybe its the grade, but not to fear...my friend found me some pills.  It is pregnenolone.  They are the same drug, that is found in the progesterone cream, and it is "much" cheaper.  

Okay, I'll try my Vitamin Shoppe place.  Thank you, Built!

see the price and hear their make on the products


----------



## Built (Dec 23, 2010)

Pregnenolone is not progesterone. And this is a cream, not a pill. I get mine made up at a compounding pharmacy, 5% concentration. I apply one gram of cream daily, inner thighs at bedtime.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 23, 2010)

Built said:


> Pregnenolone is not progesterone. And this is a cream, not a pill. I get mine made up at a compounding pharmacy, 5% concentration. I apply one gram of cream daily, inner thighs at bedtime.


 

 I  somehow think he knows this, (about it not being progesterone) but what he did say was "if your looking for what this cream does and if it is out of reach" (which, I will be checking tomorrow for at supplement stores) then this source would suppose to do the same thing. 

 Now, since you've mentioned this, I am indeed going to do some homework, then I can know its abilities, and if my man-friend may have made a mistake.  Thanks!  Can you tell me why you use this everyday?  I mean, is there other issues this stuff can help with?  If so, can you elaborate?


----------



## TooOld (Dec 24, 2010)

Progesterone in women opposes the effects of estrogen. Unopposed       estrogen creates a strong risk for breast cancer and reproductive  cancers.
Plus it's natural as apposed to        synthetic progestins.
If you can't find it locally get it online from amazon.


----------



## emma2train (Dec 28, 2010)

Ouch. If you are on the pill it might be a good time to look into a different one. I have found that B complex helps to relieve any cycle induced anything. Headaches, bloating, all of it. The amount I have to take during the day varies each time. If I take it regularly there are no symptoms to be had at all.


----------



## allnaturalkid87 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope you find your solution


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Progesterone cream. I cannot more highly recommend it. PMS: GONE!



This is probably a stupid question, but is that something I would need my Gyno to prescribe?


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

In Canada, yes. In the US, it's OTC - but of course, you're never sure of what you're getting with a supplement. If you have a health plan, ask your doctor to prescribe it. I get 5% progesterone in versabase, and apply 1 ml to my inner thighs at bedtime.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 18, 2011)

Right on Built, that you.  We do have insurance, I just hate having a doctor dictate what I can and cannot take.  They seem like legal drug dealer to me, lol


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

Doctors ARE legal drug dealers. Well, they pimp for legal drug-dealers: the pharmacies.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2011)

Built said:


> Doctors ARE legal drug dealers. Well, they pimp for legal drug-dealers: the pharmacies.



Nice man, this gave me a good laugh!   As for the ladies with bloat, I can't speak for your case but if I am holding water after a refeed, too much sodium and too little water intake, a very hot bath for 10-15 minutes before bed will eliminate 90% of that by morning.  Interesting on the progesterone cream, seems like it works similar to an AI though if you are able to take it daily, obviously it is not near as strong.


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

Progesterone is said to oppose the action of estrogen. Women taking estrogen-only treatment are said to be on "unopposed" estrogen.


----------



## emma2train (Jan 21, 2011)

To get a quality progesterone cream you do need a script. Progesterone cream rocks!


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Progesterone is said to oppose the action of estrogen. Women taking estrogen-only treatment are said to be on "unopposed" estrogen.



LOL .. women during that time of the month you could call "Unoppposed Estrogen" because no one wants to mess w/ or deal w/ them until its over!


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 27, 2011)

I will say it is swelling and nothing else, when you find that your face is looking heavy when you awake at morning, then it is due to the swelling. and as your swelling goes then you will return to normal.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Is water weight always roughly 3-4 lbs, can it be more?



Just this week, in one day my weight fluctuated 7lbs. Consider yourself lucky.

Just keep in mind ladies, this isn't only a female issue !!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 27, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Just this week, in one day my weight fluctuated 7lbs. Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Just keep in mind ladies, this isn't only a female issue !!!


Pfft, fatty


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Pfft, fatty



Definitely. When I was 15 years old I weighed 270lbs standing at 5'9.

Regardless of losing weight and my stomach, I can still hold water very easily if I am not careful. Super sensitive to estrogen and progesterone. 

Also, sodium will bloat me to hell, even if I am taking letrozole.

Don't even get me started about carbs.... omfgggggg MOON FACE


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, I have made some observances gradually. Sodium can be very bad. Cheese, I love cheese, but I seem to bloat from it, and my stomach usually churns if I have a good amount. Probably an intolerance of some sort. Milk is fine.


----------

